
Solving a Storage Problem in PostgreSQL Without Adding a Single Byte of Storage - andyjpb
https://hakibenita.com/how-we-solved-a-storage-problem-in-postgre-sql-without-adding-a-single-bytes-of-storage
======
GlennRS
Very cool!

